# Thumbnail View of Live TV while in Tivo Menu



## HighTechMN (Mar 22, 2009)

Going to Tivo Central takes you away from Live TV. On the Comcast DVR, Live TV or whatever recording you are watching shows up in a thumbnail (with audio) in the upper right corner along with sound. So, I can flip through a few menus, make sure shows for the night are being recorded, etc. while not interupting what I am watching. It annoys my wife, but she tolerates the 2 minutes it takes. Now with Tivo, I am banned from any menu surfing while watching TV.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

HighTechMN said:


> Going to Tivo Central takes you away from Live TV. On the Comcast DVR, Live TV or whatever recording you are watching shows up in a thumbnail (with audio) in the upper right corner along with sound. So, I can flip through a few menus, make sure shows for the night are being recorded, etc. while not interupting what I am watching. It annoys my wife, but she tolerates the 2 minutes it takes. Now with Tivo, I am banned from any menu surfing while watching TV.


I, too am hoping that they are working on a new release that will let you continue to watch your program (picture in menu) while you go through the different menus.


----------

